# Welches Notebook ?



## urika (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich bauche ein Notebook fuer die Uni. Es darf nicht mehr als 1600 Euro kosten.

Was es haben sollte:
einen M Prozessor (wegen dem strom verbrauch), 
moeglichst viel RAM (ca 512mb )
HDD mindestens 40GB
DVD Brenner (soll, aber kein muss)
WLAN, Normal LAN, USB 2.0 (1.1 recht auch ^^)
akzeptable graka, sodass ich ET und andre Games zocken kann.
also sollte auch der Monitor akzeptabel sein.

Ich habe mir eines ausgeguckt. Wollte aber mal eure Meinung dazu hoeren.


----------



## RealSucker (7. Juli 2004)

Ich kann dir dieses empfehlen: http://www4.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/pn4c38.html

Mein Freund kauft sich dieses die nächsten Wochen und ein anderer hat das selbe nur mit ner anderen GraKa!

Viel Spaß damit! ;-)


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Such nur mal nach einem anderen günstigeren (aber auch gut bewerteten) Shop bei http://www.hardwareschotte.de, vielleicht bekommst du es woanders günstiger, denn Alternate ist bekanntlich ziemlich teuer.


----------



## mini_xs (8. Juli 2004)

nx5000
Das ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen. Kann nichts persönlich dazu sagen, finde jedoch für den Preis ist viel geboten.
Am besten mal nach Tests und Erfahrungsberichten schauen.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Fabian (8. Juli 2004)

Das wuerd ich mir holen, haette ich nicht schon ein Centrino:

Acer Aspire 2012WLCi XPH 

Hat ein GEILES Display (Wide-Screen), 1,5GHz Centrino, 512MB RAM,...


----------



## Alex Duschek (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mini_xs _
> *nx5000
> Das ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen. Kann nichts persönlich dazu sagen, finde jedoch für den Preis ist viel geboten.
> Am besten mal nach Tests und Erfahrungsberichten schauen.
> ...



Sieht super aus,allerdings gibts halt wenig Software (nur das OS) und das WLAN ist auch nicht das aktuellste


----------



## RealSucker (8. Juli 2004)

Ich weiss, dass ATN sehr teuer ist, aber es ist doch immer sehr mühsellig bei geizhals genau dieses Notebook zu finden.

Ich würde bei der Travelmate oder einer anderen mobilen Reihe bleiben. Die haben die größte Akkulaufzeit.

Acer Notebooks sind immo auch recht beliebt...


----------



## mini_xs (8. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab selber das Aspire 2001 WLCI.
Würde mir heute aber gut überlegen es wieder zu holen, da es etwas sperrig und schwer ist. Das mit dem Display stimmt aber, die Qualität ist 1A. Ansonsten bin ich auch zufrieden.

Dass das HP nur b Wlan hat stimmt, allerdings hat es dafür Bluetooth.

Das größte Manko ist für mich eigentlich die Grafik.

Edith: Software ist immer sone Sache, es gibt mitlerweile für (fast)  alles kaufbare gleichwertigen Open Source Ersatz.
Und die Office Version für Studenten, Schüler usw. kostet, wenn man sie unbedingt haben muss (ka warum) auch nur ~ 150€.


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## RealSucker (8. Juli 2004)

Deswegen sollte er auch ein Travelmate oder ein vergleichbares nehmen, denn Notebooks müssen leicht und flach sein und ncht klobbig und schwer.

Die 9700 ist die beste Notebook-GraKa am Markt momentan...
Wenn,... dann richtig.


----------

